# Libelle oder Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster



## Wolle_Franken (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo und hier wieder der Profi-laie  

Ich war gestern mal wieder viel zu lange am Teich gesessen und habe den Haifischen beim Paddeln zugesehen. Da kam ein rießiges Teil vorbei geschwebt.  

- Der Körper war ca. 5-6 cm lang
- Die Spannweite schätzen wir auf ca. 15cm (schwer zu erkennen, da sie recht schnell schlugen  )
- Das Tier hatte 2 Flügelpaare (Libelle?)
- Es blieb mehrere Male in der Luft stehen
- Vom Aussehen her hätte es einer Wespe entsprechen können (gelb - schwarz)
- Der Körper war nicht ersichtlich segmentiert (__ Käfer?)
- Der Körper war auch nicht ganz so länglich, wie bei __ Libellen (Käfer?)

Das gute "Monster" tanzte über die Wasseroberfläche und verschwand wieder. Jetzt habe ich bei Libellen schon gegoogelt wie ein Wilder, aber leider nicht die Andeutung einer Spur im Netz. Bei der Bestimmung von Käfern fragen die so viel, dass mir die Antworten ausgehen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was das gewesen sein könnte?

Danke schon im Voraus und Gruß,
Wolfgang

PS: Ich hatte nur Kaffe getrunken und meine Frau hatte die gleiche Erscheinung. Also ganz ohne   oder :__ nase:


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Moin Wolfgang!

Ich denke mal, es handelt sich wohl um eine Libelle, die Du gesehen hast!

Schau mal hier 
unter __ Großlibellen, Edellibellen, Schilfjäger, Weibchen. Das könnte sie evtl. sein oder auch eine Quelljungfer.

Ansonsten kannst Du ja diese Seite noch mal durchsuchen, ich finde diese sehr informativ!


----------



## Regina (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Wolfgang,

bei uns ist am Sonntag auch so ein riesen Monster rum geflogen.     Mein Sohn hat versucht es zu fotografieren, aber die Qualität ist nicht so besonders. Vielleicht ist es so eine ähnliche Libelle wie bei Dir.


----------



## Wolle_Franken (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Dodi,

danke für den Link.  
Der ist echt super.  

Besser, als alles, was ich in Google finden konnte. Natürlich war ich gerade wieder an meinem Tümpel und sieh da, ich konnte zusehen, dass diese __ Libellen aus meiner eigenen Pfütze stammen. Jetzt bin ich platt!

Es handelt sich um __ Plattbauch (Libellula depressa) Weibchen


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Biddeschööön!
Schöne Seite, gelle?
Deiner Beschreibung nach hätte ich aber nicht auf den "__ Plattbauch" getippt. Aber die sind echt schön, nicht wahr?
Ich bin immer ein wenig traurig, wenn ich diese tollen Tiere sehe, weil ich weiß, dass sie nur einen Sommer in der Form überleben...


----------



## Wolle_Franken (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Dodi,

ja leider, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wieder neue kommen. Schließlich sind die Larven ja aus meinem ersten Kleinprojekt mit rüber gekommen. Ich bin super froh, dass ich die Tierchen einfach mit eingesetzt habe, ohne eigentlich genau zu wissen, was sie später werden!

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Wolle_Franken,
das ist ja der Hammer!  

Du beschreibst und zeigst genau so ein "Flattervieh", welches bei uns am Teich rumflog. Ich dachte erst, dass es irgendwas Hornissenähnliches sein müsste (weil so riesig), wunderte mich aber über die zwei Flügelpaare. Ich habe es am Montag gesehen.

Nun bin ich Deinem Link gefolgt und siehe da:



> Die Weibchen des Plattbauchs streifen auf der Suche nach neuen Fortpflanzungsgewässern weit umher. Deshalb gehört diese Art zu den ersten, die sich z.B. an neuangelegten Gartenteichen einstellt.


 Unser Teich existiert erst seit Herbst letzten Jahres!



> Die Eiablage erfolgt mit bewachendem Männchen oder allein, wobei das Weibchen dicht über seichten Wasserstellen am Ort fliegt und die Eier mit wippenden Bewegungen an Algenwatten oder anderen Wasserpflanzen abstreift.


 Das Weibchen war definitiv alleine und stupste immer mit dem Hinterteil ins Wasser. 

Auf jeden Fall danke ich herzlichst für die Aufklärung des großen "Flatterviehs", ich bin nun ein Stück weit schlauer.

Gruß
Angelika


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo allerseits,

dieser Thread hat mich überhaupt erst auf die vielen Arten von __ Libellen aufmerksam gemacht. 

@ Dodi: Dieser Link ist echt klasse. Tolle Bilder.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur vereinzelnd Libellen am Teich. Die kamen und gingen wieder. Dieses Jahr sind es viel mehr, und ich habe das Gefühl, sie sind permanent da. Ich habe sie als Azurjungfer identifiziert. Aber welche Sorte genau, das kann ich nicht erkennen. Hier ein paar Bilder. Die Augen dieser Tiere sind echt abgefahren.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Wolle & Dodi,

die Libelle, die Wolle gesehen hast, habe ich heute sogar "schlüpfen" sehen. Also, die Metamorphose. Das war der Hammer. Was man nicht alles sieht, wenn man mal tagsüber zuhause ist (hab' gerade Urlaub).

Heute morgen habe ich sie durch Zufall an unserem Teich gesehen. Um 9.49 Uhr sah sie noch aus, wie auf dem 1. Bild. 10.10 Uhr bin ich nochmal hingegangen, da haben sich schon die Flügel entfaltet.
Dann nachmittags, als wir vom Einkaufen zurückkamen, haben sich die Flügel bereits in Transparent verwandelt. Und kurze Zeit später hat sie sie gespreizt. Sie saß dann noch eine ganze Weile einfach so da...und plötzlich ist sie weggeflogen. So gegen 16.30 Uhr. Abgefahren!

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Dodi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Anke!

Toll, so ein Erlebnis, nicht wahr?

Einfach faszinierend!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hi Dodi,
ja, es war unglaublich. Am Anfang dachte ich noch, da frisst ein Tier das andere. Die sehen ja schon ein bißchen gruselig aus  Aber dann sah man relativ schnell, was da abging. Das war echt "Kino ohne Geld"


----------



## gabi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dodi,
> ja, es war unglaublich. Am Anfang dachte ich noch, da frisst ein Tier das andere. Die sehen ja schon ein bißchen gruselig aus  Aber dann sah man relativ schnell, was da abging. Das war echt "Kino ohne Geld"




Hi Anke,

da hast du recht.   Auf diese Art hab ich mir letztes Jahr eine halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und dabei einige Mosaikjungfern schlüpfen sehen.


----------



## Wolle_Franken (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Libelle oder  Käfer vielleicht kennt jemand das Monster*

Hallo Anke,

du hast etwas wunderbares erlebt! Leider bist du schneller auf die Idee mit dem Foto gekommen - ich leider erst viel später - Es ist ein faszinierendes Schauspiel!!! 

Glück wunsch und Gruß,

Wolfgang


----------

